# Sapphire clean agent system



## TheCommish (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a project in a data center approximate 15x15x8 feet that the vendor has installed a clean agent system. We are question the air tightness of the room and whether a blower door tightness test needs to be performed.

The room has a solid concrete floor, sheet rock wall on steel studs and a suspended sheetrock ceiling; we have suggested that seal all the visible holes, and cable penetrations. We have question whether the system should shut down the independent HVAC system for the room and if closing off the electrically operated damper and fan that comes on in case of high temperatures (failure of the HVAC system) is required.

We have suggested that they provide information that the installation complies with NFPA 2001, the 2009 edition or later, however they seem to want to supply literature instead.

And help and hints would be greatly appreciated

Curtis Meskus

Building Commissioner/ZEO

Asst. Chief

Town of Charlton

508-248-2241

Curtis.Meskus@townofcharlton.net

Code compliance and Inspections lead to non events


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes door fan test

Yes require documentation on concentration, equipment protected, to what height

Sounds like shutting down the hvac is warranted

Do you all require plans and permit??


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 22, 2013)

The room must have a fan door test as per NFPA 2001, no documentation can be submitted to say the room will hold the gas without the fan door test. The reason they do not want to do the test is this is a small room and will be difficult to pass. A few square inches of openings will result in the room not meeting the time and concentration requirement. Stick to your guns, you have the code on your side. 2001 is very clear on the test and also requires the fan test to be done after the room has been in service and work has been done that may compromise the tightness of the room. Fans that come on when the room gets hot is not good, what happens when you have a fire the ventilation comes on just as the agent is being dumped and gets sucked out of the room. Resulting in no fire control in the room.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree with CDA & IE.


----------



## midwestFCO (Oct 22, 2013)

Agree with all also.


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, yes we require plans, and submittal.

The system was installed before we knew it, an electrician came in for electric permit and I had be asking for permit applicant for the building portion for months, (the submittal came without the application), so we wouldn’t issue electrical permit until building permit was compel. Then came to find out system was installed before the review


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice.......,


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 23, 2013)

brought home a copy of NFPA 2001 for  light reading tonight, I must be ether a code geek or service orientated BO


----------



## cda (Oct 23, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> brought home a copy of NFPA 2001 for  light reading tonight, I must be ether a code geek or service orientated BO


Not much to read in it

Kind of engineered system, look at the testing and acceptance

Did they submit fire alarm plans? Are they setting a seperate panel for this??


----------



## RJJ (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't you love it when they install something without a permit.


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 23, 2013)

yes there is a separate fire alarm pane for the system, then it is a point on master system

i like it better when they walk in for a permit and expect you to drop everything and do their permit right then like i was just waiting for them to come in


----------



## RJJ (Oct 23, 2013)

I have that everyday. They also seems that everyone is in need ASAP!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2013)

It's threads like this that make me realize just how valuable and useful this forum is.  Great info


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 13, 2013)

Following up on this project, I spoke to the RDP for the project an out of state consultant

This is what I sent the building owner rep on the 28th of November

I have contacted the designer for the Sapphire system you have installed in your server room; he answered some questions and based on that the following will need to be done to complete the commission of the system.

Air tightness will have to be done on the room to ensure the design concentration of the agent is maintained for at least 10 minutes in accordance with (IAW) NFPA 2001, 2008 edition; not lint to and including 5.3, 5.3.3

The HVAC system shall be shut down IAW NFPA 2001, 2008 edition 5.3.5 and the drawings submitted.

The lack of reply has been noted


----------

